# Tobacco Liquids



## cfm78910 (4/1/15)

Hi Guys

Four months into vaping and I still prefer tobacco liquids, I just can't vape the other fancy flavoured liquids all day. The best I've been able to get my hands on are from Ultimate Vape. Their Flue Cured Tobacco is excellent and their USA Mix and American Red Tobacco liquids are also very good. However, I do get tired of vaping the same flavour all the time and would like to get something to alternate between my Ultimate Vape liquids. I like a proper throat hit so high VG liquids are not for me.

I've tried Twisp's liquids but don't like them and they are way overpriced. Vape Mob has some great options but I find them hard on my chest and battle to vape more than a few ml. I bought two different flavours from Heathers Heavenly Vapes but they were really awful. I tried Liqua but don't trust them and I also tried Top-Q but they only do 12mg which is too low for me, I need 15mg and up.

Does anyone have any other suggestions? 

Any help would be appreciated!

Cheers.

Chris


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Hi @cfm78910

Happy 2015

Are you looking for tobacco suggestions or non-tobaccoes?
If non tobaccoes, what do you prefer? Fruity, dessert, menthol/mint?


----------



## Alex (4/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Four months into vaping and I still prefer tobacco liquids, I just can't vape the other fancy flavoured liquids all day. The best I've been able to get my hands on are from Ultimate Vape. Their Flue Cured Tobacco is excellent and their USA Mix and American Red Tobacco liquids are also very good. However, I do get tired of vaping the same flavour all the time and would like to get something to alternate between my Ultimate Vape liquids. I like a proper throat hit so high VG liquids are not for me.
> 
> ...


The most authetic cigarette flavour I have ever tasted is 
*Sunshine Cured Tobacco* by Hurricane Vapor

Available locally from http://www.cloudflavour.co.za/

This is what some people at the http://juicedb.com/juices/3883 have to say:




 9/10 rating | Flavors: earthy rich tobacco | Aged: 2 days
Out of the box, I hated this juice. Tobacco was overpoweringly strong, and there was a distinct glue-like undertone as well. 

BUT...

After only a couple days of steeping, this transformed into a bold straight tobacco flavor: woodsy (thanks to the mesquite) with just a touch of sweetness (reminded me of honey?) Throat hit is immense at 12 mg nic, vapor production is milky excellent. I got this at the same time as Hurricane's Sunset Cavendish, and I can tell you that I reach more often for this juice nowadays.

Like Hurricane's other juices, I notice that this ejuice lasts a bit longer on my coils - not sure if this is due to the VG used or what, but it's pretty cool to get the extra hits when dripping. 

This mimics the bold hit that you get from a nice, strong tobacco - but it tastes good, which is a tough feat. Kudos to Hurrican Vapor for this excellent vape.
 1 month ago  by  shucknjive  2 1 1



 8/10 rating | Flavors: earthy tobacco | Aged: 2 weeks
HV describes this juice as a fresh mesquite tobacco flavor that's smooth and dry and lighter than their "Toasted Amber Tobacco" blend. What I noticed right off were some distinct perfumey notes, but these dissipated rather quickly. Interestingly, it wasn't enough to put me off this flavor. I also got just the tiniest whiff of bitters – not a bitter taste. I'm referring to the kind of bitters made from herbs and spices and used sparingly in cocktails. Really nice. 

This juice is very smooth and mellow and on the dry side. There is nothing harsh or overwhelming to the juice. It's light but that doesn't mean it lacks flavor. I can see where this could be an all day tobacco vape. I'm undecided as to whether or not I'd buy this flavor again but I am quite enjoying my sample. It's a very good tasting, light tobacco juice.
 2 months ago  by  march  3 1 3



 9/10 rating | Flavors: earthy tobacco | Aged: 3 weeks
This is, by far, the best straight up tobacco I have ever tasted. There is nothing else in this vape, just a fresh, smooth, dry tobacco flavor. If I had to pick a cigarette to compare it to, I'd probably say Camels are the closest but this juice does not have an "analog" element. There is no attempt to mimic the burning, ashy taste of an actual cigarette. It's a perfect morning vape for me, when the sweet stuff just makes me want to gag. I can also see myself vaping the hell out of this while drinking.


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Hi @cfm78910 
I noticed you had created two identical threads
I have deleted the other one


----------



## Andre (4/1/15)

I suspect the jooses from Ultimate Vape are rebranded Hangsen or Dekang. Their base is tobacco absolute, which is a tobacco flavour with a very specific aroma. I much prefer NET (naturally extracted tobacco) bases, which most HHV tobaccos are.
Thus, for your taste, look at the juices from www.eciggies.co.za, www.craftvapour.co.za and www.vapeking.co.za.


----------



## Cat (4/1/15)

Most are made by Hangsen and Dekang. Nothing wrong with that...but there is NET. All i've been doing the past week or so is learn more about tobaccos and NET. Along the way i realised that most tobacco non-NET is not synthetic, it's based on Tobacco Absolute and most/all of TA is made by Dekang and Hangsen. i'd wondered, since i started, what the synthetic tobacco flavourings were made from. Everything else, there is the food flavouring industry, years of development of synthetic flavourings, all the candy and desserts and cooldrink flavours, but not tobacco, there is no other application other than e-liquid.

Anyway, he said he didn't like the HHV that he tried. Many people like them, or some of them, few don't.....the question is were they steeped for long enough. 3-4 weeks in the post is enough for some of them, like Dragon's Fire, but it's not quite enough for others. Huntsman was horrible after 3 weeks but after 2 weeks more, i really liked it. ...It was transformed; very different.

You could try Liqua tobacco flavours. Some of them, depending on the person, are quite nice. Turkish i thought was vile when i got it, but a couple months later when i had nothing else, i got to like it.
Dekang and Hangsen have many tobacco flavours, most people only like one or two of them. So you have to keep trying. Or read lots of reviews to narrow the choice of which you try.
Another thing you could try, add a few drops of menthol juice to one of those Ultimate juices you like. That would give you a change, something to refresh the palate or the perceptions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> I bought two different flavours from Heathers Heavenly Vapes but they were really awful.



Which flavours from HHV did you try @cfm78910 ?
What PG/VG ratio were they?


----------



## cfm78910 (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> Which flavours from HHV did you try @cfm78910 ?
> What PG/VG ratio were they?



I bought Gaia and The Huntsman. God, they were terrible. I cant remember what the PG/VG ratio was.

@Silver Thanks for deleting the duplicate post, for some reason it posted twice. To answer your question earlier, I am looking for tobacco suggestions.

@Alex Thanks for the Hurricane vapor suggestion, I'll definitely try it.


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Hi @cfm78910

No problem.

I have no experience with the tobacco juices you mentioned that you like, so it's hard for me to recommend something similar. Do you like your tobaccoes to be more on the pure tobacco taste side or mixed with some other flavour - maybe a dessert or a spice? Do you like your tobaccoes on the harsh heavy pipe side of the spectrum - or rather lighter and smoother?

Another question - what gear are you using? Some of the tobacco juices - especially the more premium ones - I have found come to life at higher power.

I will give you a bit of my tobacco experiences nevertheless... it may give you some ideas

My favourite tobacco is *Witchers Brew Blackbird* (from VapeMob)
It's a tobacco but has something else in it that is quite difficult to describe. Lovely flavour in my view. It has a "milkiness" to it which is just beautiful. Yet it is quite bold and strong too. But not too bold. I have had one of my devices permanently with Blackbird in it for a few months already. You can see my review of it here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/witchers-brew-juice-reviews.2686/page-2#post-67300

I also like the HHV tobaccoes. I like both the ones you didn't like. Huntsman is one of my favourites too. I like the HHV tobaccoes because they are no-nonsense and provide a strong throat hit. My Mom's favourite HHV flavour is Dark Horse. I quite like that too. You have to let these juices steep for a bit. Also, I am wondering whether you had them in all PG or all VG and maybe that's why you didnt like them. Huntsman is a really solid juice. Many tobacco lovers like it. Anyway, taste is so subjective. By the way, HHV are available locally from Juicy Joes in CT.

If you like the "spicier" ones, give Vapour Mountain's Legends Guevara a try. Also Vape Orenda's Whirling Dervish from VapeMob. These are not just tobacco but have spicy flavours too. You may like them for a change.

A bit different and more on the mild tobacco side is Alien Visions Bobas Bounty. To me this is like a granola bar mild tobacco. Really lovely juice to my palate and has a great throat hit. I have reviewed this one too. Also available from Juicy Joes. One thing to point out is that Bobas is a 100% VG juice so your equipment needs to be able to handle a thick juice.

A very bold bitter type of tobacco is Tark's Select Reserve Matador. I grew to like it but not enough to re-order. Who knows, you may like it a lot. Also from VapeMob.

I have tried the Hurricane Vapors Sunshine Cured Tobacco as @Alex mentioned above. Have not had a chance to spend proper time with it - but have tried it a few times at vape meets and get togethers. It is also very nice. Available from Cloud Flavour.

I have not had much luck with the Dekang/Hangsen juices. In Liqua, I quite liked the Cuban Cigar flavour for a while.

You can read my reviews on most of the juices I have discussed above. Just go to the following page and click on the juice name (sorted by manufacturer).
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/silvers-juice-reviews.5421/

Hope it helps - but last word of advice - be patient and be prepared to experiment. It may take a while - but enjoy the journey. I have only found two or three tobaccoes I enjoy regularly and I have tried plenty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

I have my one of my pipes on order and the idea of vaping candy flavors through a pipe seems wrong. Thanks for this guys, some really helpful tips here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (5/1/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @cfm78910
> 
> No problem.
> 
> ...


Hi


Silver said:


> Hi @cfm78910
> 
> No problem.
> 
> ...





Silver said:


> Hi @cfm78910
> 
> No problem.
> 
> ...



Wow Silver, thanks very much for the reply, I appreciate the time and effort you put in. 

I bought the HHW juices from JuicyJoes at the vape meet in Cape Town in December. To answer one of your questions; I prefer pure tobacco flavours as far as possible. I don't mind if there is a slight spiciness to it as long as it is not overpowering.

I use a Provari 3 with a Nautilus Mini. I usually vape around 12w depending on the juice, I prefer a cooler vape and at 12w I get a proper throat hit.

Thanks for all the advice above, I'll go to Vape Mob today to try those juices.

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Silver (5/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries @cfm78910 - I know how difficult it can be to find a juice one likes.
Just takes time and you have to be open to try lots of them.
All the best and good luck for finding something you like. Let us know how it goes


----------



## cfm78910 (5/1/15)

Silver said:


> No worries @cfm78910 - I know how difficult it can be to find a juice one likes.
> Just takes time and you have to be open to try lots of them.
> All the best and good luck for finding something you like. Let us know how it goes



@Silver - I bought a rebuildable atomizer this morning with some 6mg Witchers Brew Blackbird and it is awesome. I'm new to dripping and have lots to learn but so far so very good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @Silver - I bought a rebuildable atomizer this morning with some 6mg Witchers Brew Blackbird and it is awesome. I'm new to dripping and have lots to learn but so far so very good!



Thats great! So glad


----------

